# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Më të Mirat (Top 20) - Festivali i Kënges ndër Vite

## sirena_adria

Enciklopedia "YouTube" I ka vene ne gare  kenget shqipe te te gjitha koherave, pa kufinj e pa barriera kohore.

Festivali i Kenges - Arena e kengeve te bukura, po rikthen ngadale e me hapa te sigurte hijeshine & bukurine  e kulminacioneve te tij. 

Ne nje gare te tille nder vite, cilat jane kenget me te pelqyera  e me te degjuara ne kete platforme online. Nje gare sfiduese & e pakohe, siç eshte Muzika e bukur ! 


*1. Vetem 5 minuta - 1992* 




Publikuar ne 2009  -   Afersisht 3.7 Milione shikime

----------

*Neteorm* (10-01-2018)

----------


## sirena_adria

*2. Diferenca je Ti - 2007* 




Publikuar ne 2008 - Afersisht 3.3 Milione shikime


_( Kenge pershendetese - Premiere ne Festival ) _

----------


## sirena_adria

*3. Fati yne Shprese dhe Marrezi - 1997* 




Publikuar ne 2007 - Afersisht 2.04 Milione shikime


_( Fituese e Çmimit te Dyte - Festivali i 36-te )_

----------


## sirena_adria

*4. E duam Lumturine - 1988*




Publikuar ne 2009 - Afersisht 2.02 Milione shikime


_( Fituese e Çmimit te Pare - Festivali i 27-te )_

----------


## sirena_adria

*5. Suus -  2011*




Publikuar ne 2012  -  Afersisht 1.97 Milione shikime 


_( Fituese e Çmimit te Pare - Festivali i 50-te)_

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Kjo simbas meje eshte nje nga kenget me te bukura ritmike te kenduara neper festivale. Interpretim fantastik.
Sikur te kendohej ne ndonje festival sot "do vinte salla poshte".

----------

sirena_adria (11-01-2018)

----------


## Neteorm



----------

sirena_adria (11-01-2018)

----------


## sirena_adria

*6. Lot me ty o djale se ta di merakun - 1987*




Publikuar ne 2008 - Afersisht 1.3 Milion shikime 


_( Fituese e Çmimit te Dyte - Festivali i 26-te )_

----------


## sirena_adria

*7. Lemza - 1962*




Publikuar ne 2008 - Afersisht 899 Mije shikime 


_( Nuk doli ne Finale. Nje kenge PERLE, finasliste ose jo, shnderrohet ne nje bashkeudhetare shekujsh e brezash! Tregon Art e Virtuozitet! )_

----------


## sirena_adria

*8. Çel si gonxhe Dashuria - 1984*




Publikuar ne 2008 - Afersisht 898 Mije shikime 


_( Fituese e Çmimit te Pare - Festivali i 23-te )_

----------


## sirena_adria

*9. Valsi I Lumturise - 1965*




Publikuar ne 2009 - Afersisht 788 Mije shikime 


_( Fituese e Çmimit te Trete - Festivali i 4-t )_

----------


## sirena_adria

*10. Jehonë - 2008*




Publikuar ne 2013 - Afersisht 777 Mije Shikime 


_( Fituese e Çmimit te Trete - Festivali i 47-te.   Aurela Gaçe - Mysafire e Kenges. )_

----------


## sirena_adria

*A jane keto 10 Me te Degjuarat e Me te Pelqyerat ?* 

_ Nje renditje qe ka gjithmone energji te reja & supriza gjithashtu !_

----------


## sirena_adria

*6. Eklips - 2006*





Publikuar ne 2013 - Afersisht 1.5 Milione shikime

----------


## sirena_adria

*7.  Ende ka Shprese - 2010*




Publikuar ne 2013 - Afersisht 1.4 Milione shikime 


_( Fituese e Çmimit te Dyte  - Festivali i 49-te )_

----------


## sirena_adria

_2 me te miret e Pas '90 - Pirro Çako e Alban Skenderaj & nje nder me te miret e Para '90 - Vladimir Kotani !_ 

*2 Krijime nga secili ne kete TOP 10 !*

----------


## sirena_adria

*3 Kenge Fituese te Çmimit te Pare nder 10 me te mirat !* 

KRIJIMTARI BASHKEPUNUESE MBRESELENESE !


Pirro *ÇAKO* - Agim *DOÇI*,  Florent *BOSHNJAKU* - Rona *NISHLIU*,   Vladimir *KOTANI*  -  Arben *DUKA* 

_Mirenjohje !_

----------


## sirena_adria

"E treta, e verteta" per Albanin ?  Do ishte SUPER !   





_Looking forward !_

----------


## sirena_adria

Deri tani, 3 Çmime te Para si per MANJOLEN, ashtu dhe per AURELEN ! Kush do e thyej rekordin e para & do ngjitet ne nje shkalle me te paharruarin Mjeshtrin TERSHANA ?    




_Po te deshirojne ARTISTET.....mund te sjellin serisht FESTIVALE te SHKELQYER !!!_

----------


## sirena_adria

Kombinacionet e viteve te ketij TOP 10 tregojne me se mire se dashuria e artdasheve per kengen s'njeh as Çmim, as Finale e as Kohe ! 

ARTISTET e MEDHENJ dine te krijojne e interpretojne PERLA ne çdo kohe ! Skena e Festivalit eshte Plateja me Prestigjoze per t'ja perçuar Artdasheve & bere histori !

Nje Mbremje " OSCAR " per te bukuren KENGE SHQIPE !!!

----------

